# Very Unusual Oblong Egg



## N2TORTS (Feb 21, 2014)

First time seeing this from one of the gals ......reminds me of a snake egg. Weight felt correct placing into the bator'....but I doubt will hatch. None-the-less a nice visual of Redfoot eggs , sizes and oddities.
Any other folks have a similar experience? 














JD~:shy:


----------



## JennBell0725 (Feb 21, 2014)

She looks like she is offended that your picking on her egg lol


----------



## Az tortoise compound (Feb 21, 2014)

We have experienced eggs like this. Normally they are produced from young females that are laying for the first time. 
Our Indian Star Tortoise group was raised from youngsters and all the first clutches looked like this. More so the first egg out of the clutch and the others were more rounded as they came out. One Radiated Tortoise laid her first egg and looked exactly the same as your cherry's egg.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Feb 21, 2014)

About 4 yrs ago I got 2 from my res they both had twin turtles in them .


----------



## wellington (Feb 21, 2014)

Will be interesting to see what comes of it, if anything. Keep us posted


----------



## Linz2491 (Feb 21, 2014)

That would be so cool if they were twins!


----------



## pam (Feb 21, 2014)

Very cool hope its twins


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 21, 2014)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> About 4 yrs ago I got 2 from my res they both had twin turtles in them .



 I was going to suggest twins myself.


----------



## kathyth (Feb 21, 2014)

Very interesting, Jeff! I agree with everyone. It will be interesting.
I hope it somehow works out for the baby.


----------



## Sh3wulf (Mar 1, 2014)

Hey Jeff,
Just wondering if the unusual egg is showing signs of developing life?


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 1, 2014)

Sh3wulf said:


> Hey Jeff,
> Just wondering if the unusual egg is showing signs of developing life?



So far egg still looks viable ......no erratic discoloring yet.


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Mar 1, 2014)

If it hatches can I have it!!! I want a special egg tortoise!!!!!!


----------



## sierraviewranch (Mar 12, 2014)

Our 22-yr-old leo laid three small clutches last year, for the first time in her life (never met a male until last summer!). Anyway, all her eggs are oval, but have gradually been less oval with each clutch. We're waiting and hoping they will hatch but it's been six months since the first ones . . . still looking like a possibility though and hadn't thought of twins!


----------



## Sh3wulf (Mar 15, 2014)

Hope things keep going well!


----------



## biochemnerd808 (Apr 22, 2014)

I have NO experience with RF eggs, and just a little bit of experience with RTs... but my female RT Timmy laid 2 oblong eggs like that last year (1 got trampled by other tortoises) and 1 more this year. None of the oblong eggs developed.






Then she laid 2 clutches of 3 more normal-shaped eggs. They all have veins.


----------



## JennBell0725 (Aug 5, 2014)

What ever came of this?


----------



## turtlelou (Aug 5, 2014)

How interesting...


----------



## Tyanna (Aug 5, 2014)

Twins??


----------



## Wanda (Aug 5, 2014)

I saw one like this on another forum. It hatched out and it was twins. As I recall they were named tic and tac after the sweets


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Aug 6, 2014)

Wanda said:


> I saw one like this on another forum. It hatched out and it was twins. As I recall they were named tic and tac after the sweets


Did they survive?


----------



## Wanda (Aug 6, 2014)

Yes they both survived and were both normal sized. Lovely cute little this


----------



## Ehaley (Nov 10, 2018)

My girl as laid 23 non viable eggs since last February usually has a few oblong in each clutch


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Nov 11, 2018)

My russian layer an oblong egg. When it hatched, he was all twisted up. But yet, it survived. Another one of my Russians layer a tiny egg. It also hatched. That one only lived about three months.


----------

